
WeWork's apartments of the future are officially open, starting at $1375/month - Futurebot
http://www.businessinsider.com/wework-welive-apartments-open-1395-dollars-for-murphy-bed-2016-4
======
tedmiston
Brilliant.

They are leading a market for digital nomads.

Essentially filling the gap that Airbnb has left open: longer than a few
weeks, but shorter than a year lease.

This is the housing equivalent of a PaaS.

